# Welche Subnetzmasken sind hier falsch?



## cantafunk (10. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine kleine frage und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich bin gerade dabei mich ein bisschen mit netzwerken anzufreunden.
Ich würde gerne wissen welche der folgenden subnetzmasken nicht korrekt sind.
Wenn ihr mir dazu auch gleich die erklärung liefern könntet wäre das toll.

255.255.255.0
255.255.0.0
255.0.0.255
255.192.0.0
255.192.0.1
192.168.0.0  
192.168.0.1
192.0.0.0


Gruss
canta


----------



## aquasonic (10. März 2004)

Ich hoffe es bringt dir etwas: --> Quelle: http://it.aquasonic.ch

Subnetmasking
IP-Adressen werden in 3 Klassen unterteilt:

Class A Subnet
1 Oktett Netzadresse, 3 Oktett Rechneradressen
Netzadresse: 1 - 126
Rechenadressraum frei
126 Klasse A Netze
Klasse A Netz à über 16Mio Rechner
Standart-Subnet 255.0.0.0

Class B Subnet
2 Oktett Netzadresse, 2 Oktett Rechneradressen
Netzadresse: 128 - 191
Rechenadressraum frei
über 16‘000 Klasse B Netze
Klasse B Netz à über 65’000 Rechner
Standart-Subnet 255.255.0.0

Class C Subnet
3 Oktett Netzadresse, 1 Oktett Rechneradressen
Netzadresse: 193 - 223
Rechenadressraum frei
über 2Mio Klasse C Netze
Klasse C Netz à 254 Rechner
Standart-Subnet 255.255.255.0

224.xxx.xxx.xxx - 239.xxx.xxx.xxx, à  Multicast Adressen (Klasse-D)
240.xxx.xxx.xxx - 254.xxx.xxx.xxx,       Forschungsadressen (Klasse-E)

10.x.x.x Privatadressen
192.168.x.x Privatadressen

127.0.0.1, localhost

0 und 255, Broadcast Adressierung

Logische UND-Verknüpfung:      Ziel IP-Adresse & Subnetmaske
Resultat=Eigene IP-Adresse, à Zielrechner im   eigenen Subnet
sonst: Paket zum nächsten Router senden

IP Adressen in Binärform angegeben:

IP-Adresse Zielrechner

1001  1110  1010  0101  0101  0011  0010

Logisch UND

Subnetmaske

1111  1111  0000  0000  0000  0000  0000
=
1001  1110  0000  0000  0000  0000  0000

Ist identisch, Rechner ist im gleichen Subnetz

IP-Adresse Zielrechner

1001  1101  0011  0000  0001  0001  0110

Logisch UND

Subnetmaske

1111  1110  0000  0000  0000  0000  0000
=
1001  1100  0000  0000  0000  0000  0000

Ist verschieden, Rechner ist in einem anderen Subnetz


----------



## cantafunk (10. März 2004)

hallo aquasonic

vielen dank erstmal für deine superschnelle antwort und deinen link. 
ich habe mir die grundlagen alle schon mal angesehen und mir ist es auch einigermaßen klar, nur hab ich noch das ein oder andere problem es anzuwenden. 
habe ich es richtig verstanden, das eine subnetzmaske in ihrer 32-bit dualzahl immer mit einer 1 beginnen muss. also eine null am anfang geht nicht oder?

und das die einsen nicht aufgeteilt sein können? also zb. 11111111.00000000.11111111.00000000 würde auch nicht funktionieren oder?


----------



## aquasonic (10. März 2004)

Rein theoretisch würde auch das funktionieren. Also du machst es so, du wandelst 3 Sachen in die Binäre Form um und zwar:


Sender-IP
Subnetmaske
Ziel-IP

dann vergleichst du sie:

Überall wo in der Subnet-Maske eine 1 kommt müssen die beiden gleichen Positionen der Sender- und Ziel-IP gleich sein. Ist also in der Subnetmaske an der 4. Stelle im 2. Oktett eine 1 so muss so muss bei der Sender- UND Ziel-IP auch an der 4. Stelle im 2. Oktett entweder bei beiden eine 1 oder eine 0 kommen...Wenn das erfüllt ist dann sind diese im gleichen Subnetz, wenn nicht, sind sie es nicht. Kommt in der Subnetmaske eine 0 vor, ist es egal --> Sie sind sowieso nur im gleichen Subnetz...

Nur wenn die ganze IP/Subnetmaske stimmt dann sind sie im gleichen Netz. Ist an einer Stelle die Überprüfung nicht erfüllt so sind sie auch nicht im gleichen Subnetz.


----------



## cantafunk (10. März 2004)

ja, das ist mir klar. damit kann ich schauen ob sich beide ip's im gleichen subnetz befinden. falls dies nicht der fall ist, müsste doch dann theoretisch der sende-rechner die daten an einen router schicken das dieser die daten an den ziel-rechner weiterleitet oder?

jetzt folgendes problem: 
ich habe die obigen bsp von subnetzen aus einer klausurfrage, in der NUR die subnetze und keine ip's oder netzwerkkennung angegeben waren. kann man dann, wenn man nur diese hat, gar nicht sagen ob ein subnetz korrekt ist oder nicht?


----------



## aquasonic (10. März 2004)

Ich denke schon dass du das kannst, ich weiss aber nicht genau wann eine Subnetz-Maske gültig ist und wann nicht. Kann dir also nicht sagen welche richtig/falsch sind...


----------



## cantafunk (10. März 2004)

Macht nichts. Trotzdem Vielen dank. deine antworten haben mir auf jedenfall 
geholfen


----------



## Klon (10. März 2004)

cantafunk:
Bitte halt auch du dich in Zukunft an unsere Netiquette und achte auf deine Groß/Kleinschreibung.


----------



## melmager (10. März 2004)

Subnetzmasken müssen immer
durchgängig 1 am anfang und 0 am Ende haben

ansonsten sind sie ungültig

255.255.0.0 == OK
255.0.0.255 == Falsch


----------



## Radhad (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> 0 und 255, Broadcast Adressierung



Das ist Falsch!

0 ist die Netz-ID und 255 ist die Broadcast Adresse.

Allgemeiner formuliert:
In einem Segment ist die niedrigste IP immer die Netz-ID und die höchste IP immer die Broadcast Adresse.

Bsp:

Netz-ID: 192.168.0.0
Broadcast: 192.168.0.255

Beide sollte (darf) man nicht verwenden in einem Netzwerk. Wodurch dann 254 Nutzbare IP's übrig bleiben.

Ansonsten würd ich dir auch empfehlen die IP Adressen / Subnetmask binär aufzulösen, wobei entscheident ist, ob angegeben ist wieviele Segmente man brauch oder wieviele PC's pro Segment benötigt werden.

PS: jede Klasse (A, B oder C) hat einen IP Bereich der für Netzerke reserviert ist.

Klasse C: 192.168.0.x

Klasse A & B weiß ich leider nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## aquasonic (10. März 2004)

Erst mal vielen Dank für deine Korrektur. 



> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> Klasse C: 192.168.0.x



Das ist eine private IP Adresse welche von MS reserviert wurde und nicht geroutet wird, deshalb gehört sie zu keiner Klasse...(stimmt doch oder?)

Hier nochmal welche IP welche Klasse usw.

Class A Subnet
1 Oktett Netzadresse, 3 Oktett Rechneradressen
Netzadresse: 1 - 126
Rechenadressraum frei
126 Klasse A Netze
Klasse A Netz à über 16Mio Rechner
Standart-Subnet 255.0.0.0

Class B Subnet
2 Oktett Netzadresse, 2 Oktett Rechneradressen
Netzadresse: 128 - 191
Rechenadressraum frei
über 16‘000 Klasse B Netze
Klasse B Netz à über 65’000 Rechner
Standart-Subnet 255.255.0.0

Class C Subnet
3 Oktett Netzadresse, 1 Oktett Rechneradressen
Netzadresse: 193 - 223
Rechenadressraum frei
über 2Mio Klasse C Netze
Klasse C Netz à 254 Rechner
Standart-Subnet 255.255.255.0

224.xxx.xxx.xxx - 239.xxx.xxx.xxx, à Multicast Adressen (Klasse-D)
240.xxx.xxx.xxx - 254.xxx.xxx.xxx, Forschungsadressen (Klasse-E)

10.x.x.x Privatadressen
192.168.x.x Privatadressen

127.0.0.1, localhost


----------



## melfoers (12. März 2004)

Hallo,
nen tolles Thema habt ihr da ausgesucht  

IMHO seid ihr da nicht so richtig im Thema. Kann mich auch vertun aber ich denke folgendes. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch bin!

Ersteinmal denke ich auch das alle angegebene Subnetzmasken, deren Oktette nicht durchehend voll besetzt sind FALSCH sind.
255.255.255.0 richtig Standard Klasse C
255.255.0.0 richtig Stamdard Klasse B
255.0.0.255 falsch da das 2te und 3te Oktett 0
255.192.0.0 richtig Subnettmaske (Klassenbasiert für A Klasse mit 12 Subnetzen)
255.192.0.1 falsch da nicht die Bits nicht durchgehend der Netzkennung zugeordnet sind
192.168.0.0 falsch
192.168.0.1 falsch
192.0.0.0 Supernetting A Netz auch richtig.

Um die anderen Antworten zu kommentieren müsste man sich doch ersteimal einig sein über welche Art von Subnetz es sich handelt. Klassenlos oder Klassenbasiert.

@ aquasonic
Wenn ich mich an die standard Subnetmasken halte brauche ich kein Subnetting.
Subnetting setze ich ein, um ein Netzwerk zu segmentieren. D.h. ich habe eine Netz ID, die ich in logische Subnetze unterteilen möchte.

Sie also per Subnetting zu maskieren um meine Netze zu trennen (Netzwerklast broadcast reduzieren)
Wenn alle Rechner mit einer IP von192.168.x,y mask 255.255.0.0 ausgestattet sind brauche ich dieses von dir beschriebenen Anding nicht durchzuführen, da ja eh alle im gleichen Netz sind. ;O)


Beispiel:
Ich habe eine Netz-ID 172.14.0.0 und brauche 10 Subnetze
Dann lautet meine Subnetzmaske 255.255.240
Erste gültige Netz ID 172.14.16.0
Weil:
          128 64 32 16 8 4 2 1 (8 Bit eines Oktetts)
Die ersten beiden Oktette bleiben wie sie sind bei einem Klasse b Netzwerk also 
          255.255
Um die 10 Subnetze mit der Subnetzmaske zu maskieren brauche ich 4 Bit
         also 2^4-2 ergibt 14 mögliche Subnetze 10 sind geforderert also komme ich mit 4 Bit aus.
mit 4 bit decke ich von links nach rechts die 8 ( 8+4+2+1 = 16) jetzt kommt das merkwürdige was eigentlich keiner so richtig verstehen will die 4 gesetzten Bits werden zur maskierung der Netzwerk ID umgedreht also:
sind die Bits 128 64 32 16 gesetzt.
128 + 64+32+16 = 240 

Zur definition meiner Subnetze habe ich jetzt eine Schrittweite von 16 (letztes gesetztes Bit)
also ist mein erstes gültiges Netz 172.14.16.0 und die gültigen IP Adresse in diesem Netz von 172.14.16.1 bis 172.14.31.254


jetzt habe ich ein kleines verständnisproblem mit der Netzwerkkennung und der Broadcastadresse
Ok Broadkast für das erste Subnet ist wohl 172.14.31.255 mask 255.255.255.255
Netz ID wird auch wohl 172.14.16.1.0 sein aber mit welcher mask ist 255.255.240.0 richtig
Puh    so ganz steige ich da noch nicht durch

Das funktioniert so in einem Klassenbasierten Netz wenn ich, was sich in Zukunft durchsetzen wird, Classles  arbeite sieht das alles wieder ein wenig anders aus.
Achso nochwas:



> Das ist eine private IP Adresse welche von MS reserviert wurde und nicht geroutet wird, deshalb gehört sie zu keiner Klasse...(stimmt doch oder?)



Was für IPs Route ich denn in einem Firmennetzwerk

Öffentliche oder private 192iger
kann ich nicht alle IP routen war da nicht was mit Protokollen die ich nicht routen kann? ;o)
ansonsten garnicht so falsch deine Posts
Gruß melfoers


----------



## aquasonic (12. März 2004)

Nein, private IP-Adressen können nicht geroutet werden...Das wäre mir etwas ganz neues!


----------



## melfoers (12. März 2004)

naja wenn ich mir mein Netzwerk hier so anschaue Routen die aber ganz gut so vor sich hin.  
Oder stehe ich hier auf der Leitung

Bitte um Aufklärung!
gruß
melfoers


----------



## aquasonic (12. März 2004)

Private IP-Adressen kannst du nicht routen. Wenn du hinter einem Router bist sieht man ja deine Mühle nicht offen im Internet. Wenn du hinter keinem Router bist und direkt am Internet angeschlossen bist dann hast du keine private Adresse. Ist einfach so ;-)


----------



## melfoers (12. März 2004)

Ja das stimmt, da hast du mich von der Leitung geschubst  
Ich kann sie nicht ins Inet routen. 
Aber im Inet maskiere ich mein IPs recht selten. :-( 

danke 
melfoers


----------

